# UK ISAs



## Fairtrader42 (11 mo ago)

As a UK person with French residency, struggling to fill in my first Tax return, can anyone tell me in clear words my tax liability on a UK 'stocks and shares' ISA?

I appreciate that, although Tax free in the UK, ISA 'income' is not tax free under French tax laws, but if I am actually paid no income from it and it just grows in capital value, do I have to pay tax on the amount the value increases over the French tax year (Jan-Dec)? 

Such figures may be difficult to find and the implication could be that rather than paying tax on monies actually paid to me, like a share dividend, I would probably have to sell the ISA to fund the French tax payment.


----------

